# Good Conditions Around The UP.



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Lots of sledders we’re heading back across the bridge late morning today.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Munising area has 2-4ft of snow in the woods. . Powell Shores Lodge - Munising, MI - Northern Michigan Vacation Rental


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have it on good authority that the Trails around Whitefish point are not yet ride able


----------



## Salmonslammer2 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sweet! 
Headed up NYE! More excited about that than Christmas!


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

bowhunter426 said:


> I have it on good authority that the Trails around Whitefish point are not yet ride able


Glad we are not by Whitefish Point/Bay in Munising. ;-)


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

You guys create a good base. I'll be after that. LOL!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

The trails around me have been groomed but not sure what this rain is gonna do tomorrow


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Grand Marais Sno-Trails







www.trailreport.net


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Was planning on leaving in the morning for 3 days in the UP riding. Buddies girlfriend tested positive. He’s feeling fine but don’t want to chance it. Sleds Loaded but will be ready when everyone is ready or healthy.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Fishindeer said:


> Was planning on leaving in the morning for 3 days in the UP riding. Buddies girlfriend tested positive. He’s feeling fine but don’t want to chance it. Sleds Loaded but will be ready when everyone is ready or healthy.


Same here, was gunna burn a sick day and head north but wife tested positive Wednesday…I’m still burning that sick day.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Divers Down said:


> Same here, was gunna burn a sick day and head north but wife tested positive Wednesday…I’m still burning that sick day.


Easily 12" of fresh snow on the ground in Marquette and still falling. particularly in areas that get lake effect on a North-East wind. Our base, prior this system snowfall, was around five inches.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Divers Down said:


> Same here, was gunna burn a sick day and head north but wife tested positive Wednesday…I’m still burning that sick day.


Changed our plans after the positive test. We are now leaving Wednesday until Sunday. Just three of us. Guess the trails will be busy by the weekend as most places didn’t have many vacancies.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Fishindeer said:


> Changed our plans after the positive test. We are now leaving Wednesday until Sunday. Just three of us. Guess the trails will be busy by the weekend as most places didn’t have many vacancies.


Look at itthis way, it will take a couple of days to get the trails tamped-down and groomed with all this powder snowfall that has arrived. The deer just started moving last night again.


----------

